# Weed ID Please



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What is it????


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Looks like Yellow Rocket. A member of the mustard family.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It's some kind of legume, that is for sure.....the leaves and flowers give it away.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

SwingOak said:


> Looks like Yellow Rocket. A member of the mustard family.


The flowers are only on the main stem and the stem appears to be very woody.

They are are about 2ft tall.

Have the OSU agent looking to see if he can figure it out but so far no one knows what it is. Sprayed some 24d on them because that was what was in the tank but I am pretty sure it is going to take something stronger.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

That grazon should kill it


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Yellow sweetclover? Looking closer at the leaves that would be my guess. I have a lot of the white sweetclover and only a little yellow. 2,4-d kills it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

This very much like the plant I have...http://florida.plantatlas.usf.edu/photo.aspx?id=624


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Add some remedy to the grazon


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

OSU extension agent seems to think it is Yellow Wild Indigo but I have my doubts that he is correct.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree with rajela, That's what my Dad has always said it was. We have some in an old field here that used to an old cotton field. He always said it was poisonous to cattle but have not researched it yet.


----------

